# [SOLVED] No internet after installing/unistalling Kaspersky



## pl1 (Nov 3, 2011)

Hi
Yesterday work installed Kaspersky on my laptop and after trying to acess outlook and the internet today I find that although I have connection no internet page will dispay and outlook will not connect to the server.

All other laptops/PS3 are working on the network except mine.

Kapersky has been uninstalled, windows firewall has been turned off, various pings all returned a reply and all the settings are apparently spot on.

Can anyone help?

Thanks in advance.

P


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: No internet after installing/unistalling Kaspersky*








and welcome to the Forum

Check your browser's settings, remove any proxy settings if foundhere's how.


----------



## pl1 (Nov 3, 2011)

*Re: No internet after installing/unistalling Kaspersky*

Hi Rich

Thanks for replying 

There were no proxy settings, any other ideas?

Thanks


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: No internet after installing/unistalling Kaspersky*

Try this: 

TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Windows XP with SP2.

*Start*, *Run*, *CMD* to open a command prompt:

In the command prompt window that opens, type type the following commands:

Note: Type only the text in bold for the following commands.

Reset TCP/IP stack to installation defaults, type: *netsh int ip reset reset.log*
Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults, type: *netsh winsock reset catalog*

Reboot the machine.

With Vista, if you suspect you have corrupted TCP/IP files, run:

netsh interface ipv4 reset
netsh interface ipv6 reset


----------



## pl1 (Nov 3, 2011)

*Re: No internet after installing/unistalling Kaspersky*

Hi Rich
I have tried what you said and it will not allow it wants me to run as admin, but i am admin.

just had someone from IT look at it and they are baffled.

they've tried allsorts, and even re-installed ie, they said it is like a force that is preventing it connecting from the net.

any more ideas.

Thanks


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: No internet after installing/unistalling Kaspersky*

What operating system?


----------



## Fred Garvin (Sep 4, 2010)

*Re: No internet after installing/unistalling Kaspersky*

PL1, Rich's previous post about resetting the Winsock should take car of your problem, as long as Kaspersky is completely removed. Use this Kaspersky removal tool first.

Click your Start button, go to Programs, Accessories and right click on Command Prompt and select Run as Administrator, then run Rich's commands again.


----------



## pl1 (Nov 3, 2011)

*Re: No internet after installing/unistalling Kaspersky*

It's worked thanks guys :winking:


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: No internet after installing/unistalling Kaspersky*

Great!!


----------



## pl1 (Nov 3, 2011)

Really grateful for you help on the above.

it would seem though that since this has happened i am finding various things wrong.

like for instance nothing will print, i keep getting a local level document in the print q along with my documents and even after uninstalling and reinstalling the printer nothing changes.
I have also restated/ done the spool thing.

The autofill box in the to box of outlook no longer works and i cannot click on a web link from an email

Would anyone have any knowledge on this?

Thanks

P


----------



## Fred Garvin (Sep 4, 2010)

P, is your laptop setup to log into a domain server at work? If so, have you checked with your IT dept. to see if they have printer settings, etc. locked down with a group policy?


----------



## jpanda421 (Aug 30, 2012)

I know this a very old post, almost 3 years.


But I would like to mention.

I am running on Windows 7.

I recieved a beta version of KIS2013.
The company should change its name to Kaspers***

For the following reasons.

Mainly, Its a completly new version but retains the same issue (My PC is also re-built so it has Nvidia, AMD, and idk the BIOS[but it has integrated nvidia as well.) so its most likely an Intel motherboard.), that the thread poster claimed. And the issue is really ridiculous.

You cannot fix the issue if the application is still installed.
I tried. And also if the issue happens you cannot change it.
Interestingly enough KAV(anti virus) does not have this issue, only the Internet Security (Cough, I mean Internet Ban.)


( of course using all the resets may have made it where all I had to do was uninstall.)

The fact is though, that no trick was applicable to the issue.
As well as it is not theory, but fact that Kaspersky takes over your network. and does not allow you too Authorize such a thing, but pretty much bans you from your own router.

That is the assumption I got from my theory that turned into a hypothesis.


I would recommened, to anyone on a windows operating system, to not buy, or use Kaspersky Internet Security, without first seeing if its compatible with your operating system. Which Kaspersky Internet Security is not compatible with windows.

Although everyone as well as there official system requirements would disagree, its fact not theory. Also I still have KAV installed just not KIS.


----------



## Fred Garvin (Sep 4, 2010)

Jpanda, PL1's original issue isn't uncommon. It happens with a lot of the internet security suite programs because they include a firewall and attach themselves to the Windows winsock. I'm closing the thread since it's a year old and solved.


----------

